# 2 Golden Females "Fighting"



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would strongly suggest finding a qualified, positive trainer to come and help you. Female-to-female aggression can often be quite challenging to deal with, and it can quickly escalate to the point where it is no longer safe to keep the two together and one needs to be rehomed. The Association of Pet Dog Trainers is an excellent source for finding a trainer in your area. www.apdt.com.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions although I know two bitches together can be a problem if they are both dominant. I guess this doesn't help that they know each other inside out and are the same age, also going through adolescence at the same time so hormones are raging! Have they had their first season yet? It could be they are gearing up for this, so hormones may be playing a part.

I'm interested in advice you get on this one as I'm hoping to keep one of my bitch's future pups which will be another bitch. I want to make the right choice on temperament as Izzie is quite dominant.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll get some good advice on this one. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

If only we knew....

I have two females, one is 7 and they other is a puppy from one of her litters (she is now 13months). The two of them got off to a rocky start because my bitch refused this litter and we had to step in. My bitch is somewhat dominant but so is the puppy that we kept. The have had a few 'issues' over toys and food but both of them now seem to respect each other. I don't let them have toys when they are together and I keep them apart when they get marrow bones. They seemed to have worked out the issues that they had but I like to stay one step ahead and not give them a reason to react.

I would seek the help of a trainer if you can. Preventing dog fights around children is hard to do if the dogs have issues. Good Luck.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

2 females can be hard..... usually it will work if one is dominant and the other one is not. usually one will be in charge. I have a dominant female(Maggie) and one that is semi dominant(Abbie). They have had 1 fight in 2 years,they had to be pulled off each other, but Abbie does know where Maggie's line is and for the most part doesnt cross it. Abbie will push Maggie and all it takes is for me to tell Abbie to knock it off. As for toys there fine, but bones there not, so when I give them to the dogs they go in there crates, this way no one gets in the others space. I would seek out a good trainer to help you since you have small kids at home. Our rescue very rarely adopts another female to a home that already has one, and when we get a litter of puppies we wont adopt litter mates together for the most part but we have and it was male /female. good luck.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I think if you are just looking for good pets, and if it were me, I'd have them both spayed and take out any chance than part of the problem is hormonal. I had a discussion once with a trainer and she explained to me the way "dominance" in wild bitches works. Generally you have the one Alpha male. When a bitch is about to come into season, she takes on the role of Alpha female, at which point she is bred by the Alpha male. When she comes out of season, she falls back down to her normal rank and another bitch will come in and "raise up" in the ranks, so they are constantly shifting up and down. Both these puppies are right around the age where they would start to be coming in for the first time, and I wonder if that might be part of your "problem". 

I hope you can restore some order to your house. Good Luck! BJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a little confused by your story. They are barking at night so you put bark collars on them? Are they outside at night? Have you tried any other methods to stop the barking? 

I really think you need to hook up with a positive reinforcement trainer to work with you. I also think you need to lose the bark collars. If you take the time to work with them on their barking, you should be able to stop it without using a method that zaps them every time they bark. A good trainer should be able to help you with that, too.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Is there a reason why you haven't had them spayed?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Have they come into season yet? They are right around that age. As Kohanagold suggested, that may be a part of your problem. I'd also leave the e-collars out of the mix. They is a lot of room for confusion. An e-collar really should only be worn during training sessions, where you are in control of the entire situation.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I have had to bitches together and never had a problem, however, i think that part of the problem is the fact that they are litter sisters.

I would certainly have them neutered and then i think you need to find someone who is qualified to help


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

fostermom said:


> I really think you need to hook up with a positive reinforcement trainer to work with you. I also think you need to lose the bark collars. .


I agree with this. Have you given any thought that possibly when they get zapped by the collar that they may possibly think that the other pup was the source/reason for the zap? I think that they are way too young for such a training method.


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

Thank you all for respsonding. My trainer is coming for a visit this Friday. They have been getting along nicely yesterday. I do believe the collar contributed to some of the behavior however I need to be sure. Sunday was a shock a to me and after hearing all the wonderful things about Goldens and our Vet recommending Goldens we didn't see this coming. 

Thanks again, It's wonderful to have all of you out there!


----------

